# VZPP Plesk komplett von VServer entfernen?



## Big-Tux (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hat von euch schonmal einer versucht von seinem VServer der mit Plesk läuft, das Plesk komplett zu Deinstallieren und auf selbstinstallierte Software umzustellen?

Ich bin von meinem Root-Server einfach mehr Freiheit gewohnt und dieses Plesk schränkt doch schon sehr ein, vorallem beim Installieren oder Updaten von Software da es sich mit seinen Abhängigkeiten total Queer stellt. 

Hats schonmal jemand versucht? OS ist SuSE 10.0, was ich auch gern ändern würde aber mit Plesk net drin is. :suspekt:


----------



## Big-Tux (27. Juli 2007)

Keiner Erfahrungen? Oder schonmal davon gehört?

... schade ... 

Ich werd mal ne Mail an den Support schreiben, die haben mich sowieso schon so gern weil ich immer nerve wenn die anderen auf dem Server mal wieder mist bauen und er lahmt. ^^

Und wenn die sich auch keinen Rat wissen (wär ja nix neues  ) probier ich es einfach aus, ich mein mehr als das ich ihn neu installieren lassen muß kann ja nich passieren... und die kurze Downtime kann ich verkraften, hab ja sämtliche BackUps da...


----------

